
We Ported a Qt App from C++ to Python (2018) - ingve
https://www.ics.com/blog/we-ported-qt-app-c-python-heres-what-happened
======
stateoff
Worth mentioning that the vfx/animation industry is using PyQt and PySide for
quite some time now [1].

Major third-party applications and libraries like Autodesk Maya, Pixar's Usd
etc. make use of it.

My point being, it is not brand new technology just because it is now
maintained by the Qt company. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if this industry
is part of the reason why it gained official support.

The use in VFX also spawned a shim library called Qt.py that abstracts PySide,
Pyside2, PyQt4 and PyQt5 away [2] - with certain limitations. Highly
recommended in the transition phase from Qt4 to Qt5, or when you can't control
the underlying Qt-Python library.

[1] [http://vfxplatform.com/](http://vfxplatform.com/)

[2] [https://github.com/mottosso/Qt.py](https://github.com/mottosso/Qt.py)

------
axaxs
I first used PySide for a QT application some years ago, and distinctly
remember how nonexistent the documentation was. That said, C++ documentation
was easy to be found, so I just used that. Nearly every function is mapped
just the same WRT names and arguments.

------
guggle
I also ported a C++/QT app to a Python/Pyside2 app. Main reasons were that the
original app was badly written and the team knew Python better than C++. This
was quite straightforward, only difficulty was in trying to mix QThreads and
Python Threads (basically: don't).

------
Avamander
The last time I tried (a year ago) to do Qt with Python I was seriously
annoyed about the poor interactive graphing support, has that improved? Maybe
there's just a really good library I haven't found?

~~~
cycomanic
Have you tried pyqtgraph? That's IMO the best interactive graphing library for
python and qt

------
kristianp
Now can you do an evaluation of writing the same Qt App in Go and C#,
languages I'm more familiar with, but don't have great cross-platform UI
stories?

